# Tropheus setup



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

here is some pics of my tropheus and other tank mates 
currently in my tank i have 26 dubosi and 12 black kriska kaiser 2 
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0280.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0281.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0283.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0284.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0285.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0286.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0291.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0293.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0294.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0295.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0296.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0297.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0299.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0300.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tropheus/DSCF0302.jpg


----------

